# Colourflex Dyeworks (Riverside Mill), Leeds, November 2010



## KooK. (Nov 11, 2010)

Visited with nij and cpcnick.

Only a few days after I was last there with jST (report here) I returned with these chaps to try and access some of the bits I missed last time. Thanks to some creative climbing we got in, although I still didn't climb the chimney as it was pretty grim weather and didn't fancy getting covered knee deep in slag and brick dust!

Colourflex was a dyeing and twisting branch of the Leeds Group PLC, but in 2000 consultations were held with the 55-strong workforce and the works was consolidated to the Langholme site.

Leeds Group plc has been established for more than a century, although its principal country of operation is now Germany. In recent years, the European textile manufacturing industry has contracted, with an ever-increasing proportion of European textile consumption being sourced from the low wage economies of the Far East. In response, Leeds Group has ceased all manufacturing activities and is today totally focused on the import and sale throughout Europe of fabric imported chiefly from the Far East.

Current plans are to convert this site along with the neighbouring Clariant Chemical Works plant into 550 homes. Demolition has already begun at Clariant, although a decision on initial planning isn't expected to be given until December 2010. There is strong opposition to the houses being built by the residents of Horsforth and surrounding districts as it is thought the construction of these homes would create major conjestion problems along the A65.

Anyhoo on with the report, the day started off as any should, with a hearty breakfast. (or those guys are late, what can I do to keep me out the rain for a bit!)















Towards the back left of this pic is Clariant Chemicals, on the right is the Dyehouse, and inbetween is the Reception area.










Dyehouse











Mmmmm...Betabuy Baked Beans​




































































Soap still in the dispenser!​





















​
Thanks for looking


----------



## nij4829 (Nov 11, 2010)

Good pics mate, thanks for showing us round.

Climbing = No chance lol 

Ill slap my pics up later


----------



## nij4829 (Nov 11, 2010)

And here are the pics.....






























































































































And to finish on a laugh -


----------



## jjstenso (Nov 11, 2010)

Blummin' eck nij, those photos are class! 

Absolutely love the hook shot.


----------



## King Al (Nov 11, 2010)

Great pics guys like the shots of the elements and that hopscotch of death walk way


----------



## borntobemild (Nov 11, 2010)

top quality report. Gives you a real feel for the place


----------



## tommo (Nov 11, 2010)

great looking place with some top photos, nice one


----------



## KooK. (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks all, was a good explore, shame about the weather, it started raining as we ascended the ladder up to that walkway  was sturdier than it looks though, all was good! Now...how to in clariant?


----------



## nij4829 (Nov 12, 2010)

jjstenso said:


> Blummin' eck nij, those photos are class!
> 
> Absolutely love the hook shot.



Cheers mate - TBH I wasn't feeling it so I wasn't expecting anything from my pics - plus the fact my camera has undergone some serious 'ruggedness' testing over the last week or two - drenched in a can of red bull, dropped from 5 foot, dragged bouncing up a wall - all by accident - but thank go for insurance should the worst happen.


----------

